# Chamfer cutter arbor with key



## Janderso (Feb 20, 2022)

I don’t know where I found this old cutter but it’s wicked sharp. I thought I would make an arbor to use it on my mill.
I have a big 3 hp Sharp mill with a NTMB 30 taper. I’ll use a 1” ER40 collet to hold it.
The material is from a Ford Super Duty steering linkage I grabbed from the scrap bin Back when I was working 

I love the way these cutters effortlessly and cleanly gobble up material.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 20, 2022)

Make up some nice Vee blocks with it Jeff . Heat treat and grind them up on the 618 . Nice smallerish projects .


----------



## brino (Feb 20, 2022)

It can do more than chamfers!

with a 90 degree included angle, that's the same kind of cutter I used for cutting my splines:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/my-first-and-second-attempt-at-cutting-splines.83187/

Brian


----------

